# Why I've disappeared (provided that you've noticed)



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe that for my final week here on TC I was posting at my peak level, so it may have seemed odd that one day I left and never showed up again. Just so you all know, I left the first day of music festival (this would not be such a big deal except for the fact that I was there for all of musical theatre, classical voice, piano, _and_ speech arts). Since festival, I have registered for a pedagogy exam and have been madly learning new repertoire. Oh, and preparing for a speech arts exam. And doing Bio 12 online (which, for some reason, seems to take much longer than a regular class). And preparing my students for another festival in a month.

So, that is why I have not been here. Hopefully I can pop in once a week or so :tiphat: .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool, keep head down and keep at it


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have no idea what any of that is, but have fun with it! Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Less from you here, less often, will drop the curve, but....

You are right now doing just about everything exactly as you should now be doing; the attention you are giving there is, pretty much, all for you right now.

The motto -- a wisdom -- for the young in training / career musician? 
_"Work now, life later."_

_Go to it and flourish._

And do,please, drop in when you can.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Carter is definitely one of the finest young people I've ever seen in our congregation.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

"Provided that you've noticed." Of course, I noticed!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I knew that one Canadian was missing!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

That's great that you're working so hard  Hope everything continues to go well!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> Carter is definitely one of the finest young people I've ever seen in our congregation.


Awe shucks, millionrainbows...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> Carter is definitely one of the finest young people I've ever seen in our congregation.


I endorse that.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

jani said:


> I knew that one Canadian was missing!


Which one / where ? lol


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I actually did notice! Good luck with your work.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If you're making money, CJP, then things are good.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Yes, music festivals bring tend to bring in rather large amounts of cash


----------

